# New Forum



## Chris (Mar 4, 2007)

Let's unleash our inner music snobs.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! New forum!


So, what is it no one will actually be using this for?


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll go out on a limb here and say it's for discussing Jazz, but hey.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 4, 2007)

Is this forum crawling with jazz cats?


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2007)

We shall see!

I'd like to get into more jazz uses for the seven personally, since it's certainly more than just the "metal player's axe" that it's pidgeonholed as.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2007)

JAZZ IS FOR WHIMPS! MUAHAHAH




_yay new forum!_


----------



## LarksTongues (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool forum idea, does fusion count as jazz? I guess if it can be linked to Miles Davis, it's all good.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 4, 2007)

Chris said:


> Let's unleash our inner music snobs.



*Fuck this forum! We already have a General Music Discussion area!*

How's that for snobbish?


----------



## settite (Mar 5, 2007)

I wanna hear some Jazz + Metal fused!


----------



## Alpo (Mar 5, 2007)

Yay! Hopefully I can pick up a few cool things from the jazzcats.


----------



## Durero (Mar 5, 2007)

Great idea for a new forum - especially considering the origins of the 7-string electric (jazz cats.)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 5, 2007)

settite said:


> I wanna hear some Jazz + Metal fused!



Check out...

Cynic
Aghora
Atheist
To-mera
Spiral Architect
Gordian Knot

OK...most of those bands are more fusion than jazz-influenced, but hey...


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Durero said:


> Great idea for a new forum - especially considering the origins of the 7-string electric (jazz cats.)



Look a little further back in time. I've seen some 7 strings from the mid 1800's which would imply that they weren't for jazz.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 5, 2007)

We need a death metal forum!  cool with a new forum though.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 5, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Look a little further back in time. I've seen some 7 strings from the mid 1800's which would imply that they weren't for jazz.



Uh, cough.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 5, 2007)

f that jazz! death metal forum!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 5, 2007)

This forum feels empty and naked without a sticky at the top, however.


----------



## Ibanez_Dave (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm happy that there is now a jazz forum. But I would like to request that you rename it Jazz Odyssey in honor of Spinal Tap.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 6, 2007)

wow, i haven't been here in a while. sweet forum though, i'm sure to be one of the regulars.


----------



## RgAscendant (Mar 7, 2007)

Whoah, fuck yeah! Awesome idea for a forum! Gonna spend a bit of time in here, as long as you lot share your knowledge!


----------



## Mikey D (Mar 9, 2007)

I feel I have become somewhat of a jazz forum hermit...I just feels more at home in here.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 9, 2007)

Mikey D said:


> I feel I have become somewhat of a jazz forum hermit...I just feels more at home in here.



Don't worry dude! There're the bass and ERG forums as well that you've contributed some good stuff to so far.

This forum's been a great success so far. It's really nice to be able to talk about this stuff in a friendly, intelligent manner, free of a lot of the posturing and pseudo-intellectualism you get on a lot of jazz-orientated boards (cough...Holdsworth forum...cough).


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 17, 2007)

old school


----------

